# cute tea cosy



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://bustleandsew.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleepy-cat-tea-cosy-tutorial.html


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Very cute! 

But as a Brit I have to object to a tea cozy that doesn't have a hole for the handle and one for the spout so you don't have to take it off to pour


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> Very cute!
> 
> But as a Brit I have to object to a tea cozy that doesn't have a hole for the handle and one for the spout so you don't have to take it off to pour


no kidding!

I use an old shrunken double woven hat for my tea pot. I cut a slit in one side for the handle, and a hole just a couple inches up from the bottom for the spout. Works great. 

The one in the link would adapt quite well to a slit in one side, and a hole on the other, tho  One could make matching toaster cover.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Okey Dokey...


----------

